# Best way to carry concealed while hunting



## JRBASSER (Mar 5, 2014)

What’s your guys preferred way to carry concealed while hunting? From my understanding open carrying like a drop leg holster or simple OWB holster is still not allowed, it must be concealed. Inside the waistband would be too uncomfortable for me for the type of hunting I do. I am leaning towards a binocular chest rig like the Eberlestock Nosegunner so I can still have my binos on my chest like I normally do, as well as a concealed pouch for a pistol. Let me know how you guys prefer to carry while out in the woods!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I don't see why you couldn't carry it however you want… And I don't read anything in the regulations saying that it absolutely must be concealed. You're allowed to open carry anywhere else… I don't see why it would be any different in the woods. and yes I understand, you can't use it for hunting if it doesn't meet hunting specifications. 

at any rate, I just carry it in a small holster on my side, my hunting jacket usually covers it.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

There is no rule that it has to be concealed.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a Vortex binocular chest holder. Looking for a holster attachment. I saw the Eberlestock setup but dont want the whole ensemble. Also dont care for the “holster” location (is it just a pouch?). I want the holster attachment below the case. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

9Left said:


> I don't see why you couldn't carry it however you want… And I don't read anything in the regulations saying that it absolutely must be concealed. You're allowed to open carry anywhere else… I don't see why it would be any different in the woods. and yes I understand, you can't use it for hunting if it doesn't meet hunting specifications.
> 
> at any rate, I just carry it in a small holster on my side, my hunting jacket usually covers it.


 I agree with 9left. That's the same way I carry while hunting.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Once I'm in the tree, I attach a IWB to the cargo pocket of my leg and let it rest there. On the way to and from the tree, it goes into my OWB holster on my hip. Since OH is now a constitutional carry state, non-felons are permitted to carry a concealed handgun. So the rule, "A person legally allowed to possess a concealed handgun may carry a concealed handgun while hunting" would apply to most of us who haven't spent time in the clink.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

the laws are tricky I found this gem 
Can I open-carry while hunting in Ohio?
Open carry while hunting in Ohio is *legal except during archery hunting*, where only concealed carry is lawful. However, even with concealed carry while bow hunting, you must not use the firearm to take down a game. so if I am reading this correctly there is a difference I was always under the understanding that concealed means just that it must be concealed and since most LEO don't cite you for it they just care about CCW it just loses meaning


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Upland said:


> the laws are tricky I found this gem
> Can I open-carry while hunting in Ohio?
> Open carry while hunting in Ohio is *legal except during archery hunting*, where only concealed carry is lawful. However, even with concealed carry while bow hunting, you must not use the firearm to take down a game. so if I am reading this correctly there is a difference I was always under the understanding that concealed means just that it must be concealed and since most LEO don't cite you for it they just care about CCW it just loses meaning


I can't find that wording anywhere in the regulations. It says that you MAY conceal carry while archery hunting, but nowhere does it mention that your weapon must be concealed. But it also doesn't say it doesn't.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

M.Magis said:


> I can't find that wording anywhere in the regulations. It says that you MAY conceal carry while archery hunting, but nowhere does it mention that your weapon must be concealed. But it also doesn't say it doesn't.


go too Ohio open carry laws or type can you open carry while hunting ohio all the rules and laws are not in the book you get at license agencys you can look them up as stated in the first page of the book you get when purchasing a license


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

as said before laws are tricky I had to look up certain restrictions for 22 usage and there were several not mentioned in the book it's more so a general guide


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

honestly the only place in the regulations that I read as possibly confusing… would be if you're personal carry weapon just happens to be a deer legal pistol... you may view it as your personal carry weapon… Which is completely legal…But a DNR officer may view it as "having two hunting implements".... which is illegal.
( #5 and #6 under " a hunter may not do the following")

i'm sure you could carry this type of pistol as your personal carry weapon… But in the end, I think it all boils down to how that specific officer, chooses to interpret that situation.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Upland said:


> go too Ohio open carry laws or type can you open carry while hunting ohio all the rules and laws are not in the book you get at license agencys you can look them up as stated in the first page of the book you get when purchasing a license


The “laws” you’re quoting are not from the ODNR. Its a totally separate website, where a writer is listing his interpretation of the laws, which may or may not be correct. Unless someone can find it listed as a law straight from the ODNR, I wouldn’t assume you must conceal carry when bow hunting. Probably not a big deal, but I know if I carried while bowhunting I would much prefer open carry if legal.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

One of my options is a Fanny pack, I have the eberlestock bando bag. I recommend it because it has a dedicated quick access compartment. It’s also nice in the woods because you can store other simple items you want easy access to.


----------



## Empty Stringer (Feb 17, 2005)

Shoulder holster under my hunting shirt. More comfortable than a hip style when carrying gear plus it is easier to get to the weapon while sitting


----------

